# I dont like linux



## $$Gururaj$$ (Oct 1, 2007)

i mean it doesnt have enough programs written for it.. is also a pain to install.. then why use it in the first place? what is the purpose of using linux when we have windows. If you want a free operating system..there are pirated versions of windows. I dont want to pick up a debate.. i need a real good answer as to why use linux?


----------



## QwertyManiac (Oct 1, 2007)

To get a life. Period. There are enough threads here already.

Its like some sort of a monthly series here. 5 like it, 1 hates it and the rest who're as wise as the liking ones don't bother. I don't know what more to say about the hater people. 

They probably think Linux is still DOS style. With green text on black screens and that you got to be a guy with glasses and pimples all over your face to be able to use it. 

But seriously, at 1:38 in the morning, you definitely got to fit that description! You definitely need Linux.

And now, getting to the 'details'.

First I need proof of this:


			
				$$Gururaj$$ said:
			
		

> doesn't have enough programs written for it


Its like a big joke cause most of the haters said that Linux has too much stuff for them to handle. Meh.

Next up is:


			
				$$Gururaj$$ said:
			
		

> pain to install


If you prefer the eye-burning blue screen of XP installation, I can't argue with you on this. Installing Linux (Referring to Ubuntu here) is a six-step procedure with no need to "Press D to delete". Its all Next, Next and Next with your mouse cursor. 

I know you'd wanna argue that Vista has a nice installer *BUT* how's linux installation been for 3 years now? Hah!

And next:


			
				$$Gururaj$$ said:
			
		

> purpose of using Linux when we have windows


 Added along with:





			
				$$Gururaj$$ said:
			
		

> there are pirated versions of windows


Freedom. Yeah small word eh? has a big meaning to it, which you probably didn't understand so far. Don't think you will. 

Do you know how your favorite application works in Windows? Felt the need of modifying some particularly nagging behavior? But I guess you get used to such efficiency reducing behavior of certain software than going for something else. Which is where configuration files of Open Source software help, awesome flexibility. Freedom, just an example of.



			
				$$Gururaj$$ said:
			
		

> I don't want to pick up a debate


It comes to that eventually, considering your tall claims of difficulty and unavailability of software.



			
				$$Gururaj$$ said:
			
		

> i need a real good answer as to why use linux


This should help. Or not.


----------



## desai_amogh (Oct 1, 2007)

^ absolutely.... .. ha ha ..


----------



## infra_red_dude (Oct 1, 2007)

$$Gururaj$$ said:
			
		

> i mean it doesnt have enough programs written for it..


 like for example???? can you name some category which has a dearth of programs, except of corz games?



			
				$$Gururaj$$ said:
			
		

> is also a pain to install..


 yes, from the PoV of a longtime windows user who is trying out linux for the first time by dual booting and has never installed windows.



			
				$$Gururaj$$ said:
			
		

> then why use it in the first place? what is the purpose of using linux when we have windows.


 did anyone force you to use linux when you had windows? who the heck was it? temme his name. i'll trash him rite away for giving you such a stupid suggestion!!



			
				$$Gururaj$$ said:
			
		

> If you want a free operating system..there are pirated versions of windows.


 bingo! what a reason to NOT use FOSS. go tell this to MS!



			
				$$Gururaj$$ said:
			
		

> i need a real good answer as to why use linux?


 this question can be best answered by urself! 

cheers


----------



## QwertyManiac (Oct 1, 2007)

infra_red_dude said:
			
		

> did anyone force you to use linux when you had windows? who the heck was it? temme his name. i'll trash him rite away for giving you such a stupid suggestion!!


Height of Freedom


----------



## $$Gururaj$$ (Oct 1, 2007)

QwertyManiac said:
			
		

> To get a life. Period. There are enough threads here already.
> 
> Its like some sort of a monthly series here. 5 like it, 1 hates it and the rest who're as wise as the liking ones don't bother. I don't know what more to say about the hater people.
> 
> ...




1) well only ubuntu has a easy install thing.. but not all linux systems aint it? do you want me to list them?.. i think you know them anyways.

2) well my photoshop doesnt run on linux, also my games.

3) I say nerds are wasting their time on linux.. when they should be concentrating on learning windows first and going to linux later. 



> ^ absolutely.. the last line of ur reply made me laugh like hell .. he deserves it.. ha ha ..



why did i deserve it? did i do something wrong bro. Dont be rude dude.. you have absolutely no right to do so.


----------



## QwertyManiac (Oct 1, 2007)

$$Gururaj$$ said:
			
		

> 1) well only ubuntu has a easy install thing.. but not all linux systems aint it? do you want me to list them?.. i think you know them anyways.
> 
> 2) well my photoshop doesnt run on linux, also my games.
> 
> 3) I say nerds are wasting their time on linux.. when they should be concentrating on learning windows first and going to linux later.


1. Yeah list them out, I don't know of nor have encountered any distribution with installation difficulties. AFAIK, all you need is free space and it partitions that automatically. This's been there always.

You face difficulties dual-booting as infra_red_dude said but if you just make a partition empty in Windows (Preferablly the last one), installation is gonna be a breeze.

2. Adobe doesn't care coding it for Linux, its not the OS's fault now is it? And if you're into gaming, don't consider running Linux. Its not made for that and vice versa.

By the way, GIMP sure does offer a near complete replacement to Photoshop on Linux/OSS front but the catch is its interface. You'll need some time getting used to it, but that's a small price to pay as the power of GIMP's scripting feature is really good and its far easier than Adobe's scripting, being Python, as an example.

3. Why? What's so 'Geeky' about Windows? A messy registry? Unwanted Reverse Engineering? But that's beyond the scope of our newbie friendly discussion here. I was just making a sarcastic remark there, not to be taken seriously. Didn't mean it either.


----------



## infra_red_dude (Oct 1, 2007)

i won't bother replying to the whole post but those who complain about gimp confusing them (photoshop users) should install gimpshop. it converts most of the menus/interface options etc. to the ones in photoshop. so 95% of the times you find the option under the same menu in gimp as in photoshop.

offtopic: how many software do you legally own? windows? photoshop?


----------



## desai_amogh (Oct 1, 2007)

> why did i deserve it? did i do something wrong bro. Dont be rude dude.. you have absolutely no right to do so.


 

the post is edited as it was no loger the last line of QwertManiac's reply...

And btw i said u deserve it coz.. u kept on bashing linux for reasons which r completely wrong .. & the height was when u said Pirated versions of windows r better than Foss ...

& its not a point of debate..
ha ha.. cool..


----------



## praka123 (Oct 1, 2007)

> .....as to why use linux?


apart from freedom it offers and FOSS,Linux is the kernel which is superior to Windows Vista or arguably Mac OS X.
Why NOT Windows?must be answered first.the more u pirate and use windows,more this monopoly makes us slaves of their ideas and "new" so called formats.
*getgnulinux.org explains this things.hope u read.

Ubuntu is good mainly for the package management.one thing in GNU/Linux is the package manager downloads and installs packages you select.unlike searching in web for each and every app.
below reply quoted from slashdot.org can help you:


> Microsoft has been scanning the horizon to ensure that no one begins to kick at the blocks that prop up their monopoly. They are constantly looking for new ways to create more blocks. Some of these blocks are directx, drm, application/windows APIs, network interoperability (or the lack thereof), WGA/WGN lie, FUD, patents. Writing for OpenGL means you are writing for multiple platforms which gives a greater overall share.
> 
> Another new block is DRM. Yes they have had DRM in their product in one fashion or another for decades--copy protection on software back in the 80s, activation keys in the 90s. The WGN/WGA lie in the 00's is a psychological game meant to make the consumer less in control but to give them a feeling they are being protected. They are essentially forcing the consumer to allow Microsoft to spy on them under the guise of protecting the consumer from organized pirating--this is the fundamental lie. The average consumer is already covered because they generally purchase from the likes of Dell, Gateway, etc. Only a small percentage of sales are from systems integrators and the odds of getting one that is dishonest is even more minuscule. Today it is the essential arm-twisting/drafting of the hardware manufacturers to comply with their draconian DRM/CRM procedures.
> 
> ...


*linux.slashdot.org/comments.pl?sid=230391&threshold=1&commentsort=0&mode=thread&cid=18696149
and
Why do we upgrade to Vista?why do we accept EULA's?Vista contains DRM(restrictions management or a rootkit inside ur os controlled by ppl at redmond&co).
*badwindowsvista.com
*badvista.fsf.org
Microsoft is like a blockade for innovations.also there are lot of anti-trust cases against them for their  monopoly to forcing their apps.
Infact in states like Kerala and few other states are completely moving to Linux.as it is got better future than microsoft's crippled os called Vista.many wants to downgrade and use XP instead is showing the reality.

UNIX and UNIX-like Operating Systems are essentially superior than DOS or windows.UNIX infact is more than 30 yrs old and that base or unix-like principles are used in alternate OS like FreeBSD or GNU/Linux.
So no virues(few worms exists),spywares,malwares lost their chance with UNIX-like OS's.AV's like Kaspersky are frustrated  understanding that they cannot get AV market for UNIX-like Linux etc.

another thing is GNU/Linux is an open source community where each users help others unlike M$ paid support.

the last word stands with Open Source Software is Freedom and innovative.
Hope you understands and welcomes to use Linux or BSD's.
UNIX is a trademark holded by the opengroup.


----------



## mehulved (Oct 1, 2007)

$$Gururaj$$ said:
			
		

> i mean it doesnt have enough programs written for it.. is also a pain to install.. then why use it in the first place? what is the purpose of using linux when we have windows. If you want a free operating system..there are pirated versions of windows. I dont want to pick up a debate.. i need a real good answer as to why use linux?


It's simple enough. If you don't like it, don't use it. Stop trolling. Don't we already have enough trolls on the forum?
Everyone has different expectations from his/her computer usage and learning. If windows helps you there, great - keep on using windows and learn what you need to the best of your ability.
Others prefer linux and other *nix systems, which can teach us things which cannot be learnt in windows. Some of which are present in windows but just not a part of windows culture. For a simple example, how many Windows users have you seen viewing their system logs to determine problems? Compare it to the number of linux users who do.
If you really want to know what's good about Linux then you should use it for a reasonable period without a biased mind frame. I am not getting into if it's better than Windows or not. That's for each one to decide.


----------



## mediator (Oct 1, 2007)

@Qwerty : WEll replied!

@Gururaj : I agree with u. Linux simply doesn't have enough anti-viruses, anti-spywares, BSODs, tools like 'Disk Defragement' etc => Trashware/Crapware. Damn I miss them!

I dunno the reason behind the 'Mass conversion going on! I dunno why they r wasting their time. May be they shud *learn* windows! WTH 

Like someone here said "Linux is user friendly not idiot friendly"!


----------



## Pathik (Oct 1, 2007)

Evy1 in full form today.. Great 
btw dude if u dont like linux then dont use it.. But dont create such topics and incite lin fans.. Let peace prevail


----------



## praka123 (Oct 1, 2007)

we need SRK to be brand ambassedor of Linux,we need ads in Times of India and TV channels about Linux.charge rs 12000/ubuntu(as wintards believe more u pay more u get!)
^^^
this way only win addicts may move to Linux.and give that 12000 to FOSS community!.it works.


----------



## [xubz] (Oct 1, 2007)

Gururaj! Not here too


----------



## azzu (Oct 1, 2007)

i too was vry frustrated with linux in begining but gotta tell u man after these people's help iam a lHALF linux user(dual boot) i can proudly say i can use linux


----------



## Desi-Tek.com (Oct 1, 2007)

well installation is a real problem specially for those who don't have internet. it result in dependency error.


----------



## praka123 (Oct 1, 2007)

^may be as regard to Ubuntu single cd distro.while other distros comes in DVD's,many of them carries proprietory codecs too.


----------



## QwertyManiac (Oct 1, 2007)

[xubz] said:
			
		

> Gururaj! Not here too


Where else? 

@Desi-Tek - With properly packaged debs these days via sites like www.getdeb.net etc that shouldn't be a problem.


----------



## mayanks_098 (Oct 1, 2007)

[xubz] said:
			
		

> Gururaj! Not here too



ha ha. .  same here


----------



## gary4gar (Oct 1, 2007)

$$Gururaj$$ said:
			
		

> i mean it doesnt have enough programs written for it.. is also a pain to install.. then why use it in the first place? what is the purpose of using linux when we have windows. If you want a free operating system..there are pirated versions of windows. I dont want to pick up a debate.. i need a real good answer as to why use linux?


Stop trolling, if you don't like linux, like to be a theif by using pirated windows then Use windows & enjoy the almost every month reinstall ion of windows


----------



## ThinkFree (Oct 1, 2007)

Linux is working faster than win XP for me. Internet surfing has become faster. System hasn't hanged even once and overall interface too is faster. So why shouldn't  I like linux. Developers across world are working for new applications for linux


----------



## infra_red_dude (Oct 1, 2007)

asnvin said:
			
		

> System has hanged even once....


you forgot to add *NOT *


----------



## ThinkFree (Oct 1, 2007)

infra_red_dude said:
			
		

> you forgot to add *NOT *



thanks for telling about the error. Now not has been added


----------



## The_Devil_Himself (Oct 1, 2007)

$$Gururaj$$ said:
			
		

> f you want a free operating system..there are pirated versions of windows.


M$ must be very happy to see people think like that.Pirated wndows is the main reason why most people(specially in countries like ours) don't want to explore and use open source products.


----------



## din (Oct 1, 2007)

I think hes using Windows PE (Pirated Edition) lol


----------



## The_Devil_Himself (Oct 1, 2007)

lols.yea most of indians(>90%) use Windows XP PE.


----------



## aditya.shevade (Oct 1, 2007)

I have original XP PRO, bundled with the PC. I still use Linux, and use XP only when I have to (college syllabus).


----------



## QwertyManiac (Oct 1, 2007)

din said:
			
		

> I think hes using Windows PE (Pirated Edition) lol


Make that Windows PEE


----------



## abhinandh (Oct 1, 2007)

not to forge one thing

LINUX IS ROCK SOLID.

its my experiance.vista/xp crawl when i use tehm for about 12hours.linux ran on my comp for 2 days continuously until i stopped it


----------



## nileshgr (Oct 1, 2007)

@$$Gururaj$$ 

Now let me tell my story how i went towards linux. 

I have a old PC of Pentium 3 500 Mhz. I used pirated Win XP. It worked fine in the starting then got a lot of trouble with it...

But before i got XP, i had 98, Dad had loaded RH 7.8 Just for fun. That's where my linux begins. 

I deleted linux at first bcoz i did not like it. 

With XP and a nice antivirus (avast) my system was not stable....

I had to reinstall XP almost every 2nd day! 

I faced such lot of problems that none must have faced....

But at last when i got my u/l DSL, i decided to download linux.

I downloaded 5 CDs of Fedora Core 6....

All the problems which i faced in windows, became the reverse in linux. Till now i had reinstall linux only 5 times that too because of my own mistakes.

I don't have any antivirus installed still my system is stable. Now i feel that linux is the Best OS.


----------



## cynosure (Oct 1, 2007)

AFAIK Gururaj was banned for bugging people here in the forum. And he's upto that again. 
This debate can continue till eternity or some wise people can keep their mouth shut to stop this debate.


----------



## nish_higher (Oct 1, 2007)

linux is a pretty cool os.i've used suse 9 and looks great.i still run it on my old pc.the best thing is that it runs like charm.no hassles.i use it for the internet.i'm primarily a windows/mac user and yeah i don't know how to use those makefile commands and have not taken the chance dual booting it.but i find linux good.so its just a simple thing-like it then  use it otherwise don't bother about saying stuff about it.coz think many ppl don't have the money to grab windows


----------



## QwertyManiac (Oct 1, 2007)

The Unknown said:
			
		

> I have a old PC of Pentium 3 500 Mhz. I used pirated Win XP.


 500 MHz and XP + AV! Your childhood surely must've been SLOW! You were better off with 98 than XP


----------



## RCuber (Oct 1, 2007)

Sigh... its better to use free software and keep my head high.. rather than stealing someone else's food (developers hard work) and using it in shame.


----------



## Manshahia (Oct 1, 2007)

praka123 said:
			
		

> ^may be as regard to Ubuntu single cd distro.while other distros comes in DVD's,many of them carries proprietory codecs too.



can u name some distributions...??


----------



## QwertyManiac (Oct 1, 2007)

There's Linux Mint and Ubuntu's Ultimate spin-off which do the above quoted.


----------



## Dark Star (Oct 1, 2007)

$$Gururaj$$ said:
			
		

> *i mean it doesnt have enough programs written for it.*. is also a pain to install.. then why use it in the first place? what is the purpose of using linux when we have windows. If you want a free operating system..there are pirated versions of windows. I dont want to pick up a debate.. i need a real good answer as to why use linux?


CLear you basic and do a study before pointing..Now my accusations on you and others who say abruptly Linux sucks. I guess changing spash screen in Linux is way easier than windows.. Well do you know how to install a theme in Xp in just 2-3 clicks  Now I say windows sucks big time.. We pay 10k Rs we are genuine guys.. Now we install it .. I got .pdf OMG  I can't view it.. I got .mov ****WMP can't play it ... I did not have effective Image editor.. OMG I surf net in Ie...  I better stay away from net rather than using in *Default IE 6 ion XP* ...now I surf jaise taise now I got Virus system hangs.. Bahhhhh...
Damn who the hell created it ... OS means which ease the way to communication btw.. User and Comp.. but WIndows.. Is it right OS ? 

I pay 10k then I d/l s/w for it and pay again .. I again need AV for it..I pay 2-3k . Ohh..I need Image Editing I ned hefty 50k again  Image expert say PS ..Now sum it all.. Ohhh O forget all these s/w are system heavy I have to do upgrade.. Damn... I got bankrupt just...Just for the sake of Windows. and they say windows is complete entertainmentt .. full satisfactory OS 

Linux has it all do Windows have ? Except Gaming !

Pirated Windows ... man you are without an Honor !

and as far as Virus are concerned we do not have them so we do not need AV ..  Linux rocks. Its solid and its the future


----------



## mehulved (Oct 1, 2007)

You forgot 10K for MS Office.


----------



## QwertyManiac (Oct 1, 2007)

Haha *Shashwat Pant*, you sure do seem like you had a long patience test with Windows 

Let me add something exaggerative:


> I pay 10k then I d/l s/w for it and pay again .. I again need AV for it..I pay 2-3k . Ohh..I need Image Editing I ned hefty 50k again Image expert say PS ..Now sum it all.. *Damn, Windows Calculator doesn't support these huge calculations!* Ohhh O forget all these s/w are system heavy I have to do upgrade.. Damn... I got bankrupt just...Just for the sake of Windows. and they say windows is complete entertainmentt .. full satisfactory OS


 Sorry, just time pass. Thread's good for taking it all out on the OP


----------



## Cool G5 (Oct 1, 2007)

I too second.
If you don't like,then let don't use it.Simple as that.


----------



## Dark Star (Oct 1, 2007)

mehulved said:
			
		

> You forgot 10K for MS Office.


 Absolutely freaaky windows and s/w


----------



## nileshgr (Oct 2, 2007)

QwertyManiac said:
			
		

> 500 MHz and XP + AV! Your childhood surely must've been SLOW! You were better off with 98 than XP


Childhood ? i am still a child; a student of Class 10th !

You might not have expected this from me! 



			
				Shashwat Pant said:
			
		

> CLear you basic and do a study before pointing..Now my accusations on you and others who say abruptly Linux sucks. I guess changing spash screen in Linux is way easier than windows.. Well do you know how to install a theme in Xp in just 2-3 clicks  Now I say windows sucks big time.. We pay 10k Rs we are genuine guys.. Now we install it .. I got .pdf OMG  I can't view it.. I got .mov ****WMP can't play it ... I did not have effective Image editor.. OMG I surf net in Ie...  I better stay away from net rather than using in *Default IE 6 ion XP* ...now I surf jaise taise now I got Virus system hangs.. Bahhhhh...
> Damn who the hell created it ... OS means which ease the way to communication btw.. User and Comp.. but WIndows.. Is it right OS ?
> 
> I pay 10k then I d/l s/w for it and pay again .. I again need AV for it..I pay 2-3k . Ohh..I need Image Editing I ned hefty 50k again  Image expert say PS ..Now sum it all.. Ohhh O forget all these s/w are system heavy I have to do upgrade.. Damn... I got bankrupt just...Just for the sake of Windows. and they say windows is complete entertainmentt .. full satisfactory OS
> ...


Your post is agreeable. No AV, everything cool free!!


----------



## QwertyManiac (Oct 2, 2007)

The Unknown said:
			
		

> Childhood ? i am still a child; a student of Class 10th !
> 
> You might not have expected this from me!


Well, your writing does imply that you're still what you say you are but I didn't think you'd be so happy to stay in 10th


----------



## nileshgr (Oct 2, 2007)

QwertyManiac said:
			
		

> Well, your writing does imply that you're still what you say you are but I didn't think you'd be so happy to stay in 10th


Yo, i am not a failure. I am currently in 10th.


----------



## NucleusKore (Oct 2, 2007)

Cool G5 said:
			
		

> I too second.
> If you don't like,then let don't use it.Simple as that.



I second that, as if someone came along and FORCED you 
By the way I use BOTH 
Ubuntu Feisty/Windows XP Home


----------



## QwertyManiac (Oct 2, 2007)

The Unknown said:
			
		

> Yo, i am not a failure. I am currently in 10th.


I didn't say you were. Wonder why people assume such things .. I meant why were you so proud of being in 10th? lol.


----------



## nileshgr (Oct 2, 2007)

QwertyManiac said:
			
		

> I didn't say you were. Wonder why people assume such things .. I meant why were you so proud of being in 10th? lol.


bcoz in my class, i am the computer engineer for everyone having computer @ their homes !  They think i am great. Also, i am the only Linux user in my locality.


----------



## ChaiTan3 (Oct 2, 2007)

The Unknown said:
			
		

> bcoz in my class, i am the computer engineer for everyone having computer @ their homes !  They think i am great. Also, i am the only Linux user in my locality.


Same here
but i try 2 influence my friends to install linux, have had a 5% success rate


----------



## SunnyChahal (Oct 2, 2007)

hey,same here no one uses linux in my locality too.
no one knows what is linux except 2-3 friends of mine.
am in 9th.


----------



## Pathik (Oct 2, 2007)

I feel like a uncle now !!


----------



## SunnyChahal (Oct 2, 2007)

r u that old?


----------



## ChaiTan3 (Oct 2, 2007)

abtom said:
			
		

> hey,same here no one uses linux in my locality too.
> no one knows what is linux except 2-3 friends of mine.
> am in 9th.


Well among adolescents like us...
most of them love playing the latest games.
n so they are reluctant to use linux as they cant play games like bioshock on it.


----------



## infra_red_dude (Oct 2, 2007)

....and all the while I thot that this thread was about "I hate linux" and not "Who's the uncle here!"


----------



## SunnyChahal (Oct 2, 2007)

ok leave uncle kid stuff and concentrate on linux.


----------



## The_Devil_Himself (Oct 2, 2007)

qwertymaniac said:
			
		

> There's Linux Mint and Ubuntu's Ultimate spin-off which do the above quoted.


Err..Dude I never heard of Ubuntu's Ultimate spin-off.please enlighten me.


----------



## Pathik (Oct 2, 2007)

*ubuntusoftware.info/ultimate/


----------



## infra_red_dude (Oct 2, 2007)

Ubuntu Ultimate Edition: *ubuntusoftware.info/ultimate/


----------



## vish786 (Oct 2, 2007)

$$Gururaj$$ said:
			
		

> i mean it doesnt have enough programs written for it.. is also a pain to install.. then why use it in the first place? what is the purpose of using linux when we have windows. If you want a free operating system..there are pirated versions of windows. I dont want to pick up a debate.. i need a real good answer as to why use linux?



gururaj... u "triggered" a linux war that too in wrong section... should be moved to fight club/chit chat


----------



## SunnyChahal (Oct 2, 2007)

i am using linuxmint and xp at this time.
belive linuxmint is double faster than XP.
i just got to undrstand it a bit as i am a linux noobie.


----------



## infra_red_dude (Oct 2, 2007)

Its ok buddies, I guess the thread starter is standing at a distance and enjoying this thread. He's nowhere to be seen!


----------



## SunnyChahal (Oct 2, 2007)

@infra red dude-we r talking linux and he said'i dont like linux'.
so he's somewhere door gagan me.


----------



## vish786 (Oct 2, 2007)

he is just another probably old/some other user with different id, the thread timing says all.


----------



## SunnyChahal (Oct 2, 2007)

@vish 786,what is the use of starting a thread if u dont like something.
tomorrow i will start a thread ,i dont like sanskrit.
will ne body answer?


----------



## infra_red_dude (Oct 2, 2007)

^^^ yes, many people will! We all haf nothing better to do!  hehe...


----------



## aditya.shevade (Oct 2, 2007)

^^ While learning Sanskrit I always thought that I would kill 'Panini' if I ever build a time machine.....

I am still banking on that...


----------



## The_Devil_Himself (Oct 2, 2007)

^^lols guys now you have started on this topic.This is insanity.


----------



## rocket357 (Oct 2, 2007)

Linux?  Hard to install?  Huh?

Was the OP bootstrapping a stage1 Gentoo install or trying a run of LFS without the guide?

No?

Ahh, then yes, it* is* difficult.  It's tough to get a cookie-cutter distro to do exactly what you want...  =)


----------



## gary4gar (Oct 3, 2007)

Now whoever moved it in fight club has set a stage for a Big Flame War


----------



## mehulved (Oct 3, 2007)

I expected something nice to come of this. But, the OP has either chickened out or is too busy trolling somewhere else. Discussion's just going in one direction but without adding anything new or interesting for anyone.


----------

